# Damaged goods



## Alzrius (Jun 12, 2003)

Morrus, EN Publishing guys,

I just heard from the homefront that my copy of the EN World Player's Journal #2 arrived, but that it had been somewhat chewed up in the mail. I'm not really sure what to do, since I know it isn't your fault directly, so I'm basically just asking for help here. So...help?


----------



## Morrus (Jun 12, 2003)

Your best bet is to drop Goodman Games an email - goodmangames@mindspring.com.  Joseph Goodman should be able to sort this out for you!


----------

